# 68 hood general question and hood to Endura bumper adjustment



## jayvee53 (Aug 26, 2018)

I know the issue of adjustment of the hood and the Endura bumper is a common topic and I've read all the posts. As I have been trying to get my hood to match up a little better and the top of the bumper, I began to wonder if I am missing a secondary latch that was removed at some point in this car's life. I have attached a pic of the only latch on the hood, is there supposed to be something else to the left (driver side)? The Ames catalog shows a secondary latch for years 65-67, but not 68 and I don't see any reference to a secondary release in the GTO Restoration Guide detail diagrams. Another question; Is it necessary to have the hood pop-up spring installed? I have a hell of a time trying to get the hood to latch (have to slam the hood) with the spring installed, but can easily close the hood and latch it with the spring removed. I just don't want to create a safety issue but I hesitate to use force to get the hood to latch closed. Maybe that hood pop up spring could be bent a bit to reduce the pressure? As always thank for your input.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

The latch contains the primary and secondary latches in one assembly. When you pull the rod to open, you have a tendency to release the pull rod after the hood springs open. It then catches the secondary latch. Pulling again on the rod will release the secondary latch and you should be able to lift the hood up all the way.

When closing the hood you should push down AND back at the same time. If not, you run the risk of buckling the hood just forward of the hinge springs. The latch spring should have a slight rearward angle.


----------



## jayvee53 (Aug 26, 2018)

Thanks for the reply! By the latch spring having a rearward angle, you mean the pop up spring, right?


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Yes


----------

